# How To Use Custom Online T-shirt Designer Tool Advanced Version : A Quick Tutorial



## harold (Mar 9, 2011)

You always wanted to create your own t-shirts. You found a *t-shirt designer software* also but don't know how to use it. No problem! In this quick tutorial, I will teach you the basics of how to operate *custom T-shirt design tool*. *Online t-shirt design software* is a PHP powered *custom design tool software* that enables to create custom t-shirts online. In this tutorial, I will introduce you with the working of t-shirt design application. The tutorial has been divided into two parts :
*Part 1 : Adding an image *
Creating own t-shirt using t-shirt designer application is very simple. Upload an image to get started. You can either upload an image from your desktop or choose from ready-to-use cliparts. Make sure you use images that supports JPEG, Png and Gif image formats only. The images automatically appear on your t-shirt front. Rotate or re-size the artwork to place the image as per your custom needs.
*Part 2 : Adding Text*
Choose any font from the font family and start typing your text. Add more style to the text by applying Bold and Italics options. Align text left, right, center or justify it by using Text Alignment. Make the text more stylish by using arcing. Add text color by choosing from different color shades. Generate shadow effect and border for text and then, add shadow and border color.


----------

